# Traveling to Spain



## ozzy1955 (Dec 9, 2017)

We are toying with Spain next March/April,Carol is finding driving all the way through France and into Spain difficult now due to health problems, so looking at heading for Santander or Bilbao, any help with suggestions from anyone who has been, price guide also would help, 6.9mtr long motorhome. 
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Imalaphil (Dec 9, 2017)

ozzy1955 said:


> We are toying with Spain next March/April,Carol is finding driving all the way through France and into Spain difficult now due to health problems, so looking at heading for Santander or Bilbao, any help with suggestions from anyone who has been, price guide also would help, 6.9mtr long motorhome.
> Thanks in anticipation



Hello, we’ve done a single trip from Santander this March, I think approx £400? Was ok, bit choppy on Biscay. 
Enjoyed the top end of Spain, so different from the Costas. Nice drive through the centre, some decent stopovers on the way and can cut down on some of the driving. Certainly worth considering.


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 10, 2017)

That time of year it will be cold initially but warming up. We used to use the ferry to Santander, sometimes it was rough. Ok if you are a good sailer. 6.6 metre van costs around £390 then you have your cabin fees usually about £100 . No chance of a dog friendly cabin if you late book it. They are usually taken a year earlier.Ok for booking if you don't have one.
I intend going down around that time but to France,now I'm a lone camper I do know the best Aires to visit having visited them as a couple.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 10, 2017)

If you're a member of C&CC, or similar, book through them and get at least 10% discount.
    It's worth paying the cheapest membership fee.


----------



## rockape (Dec 10, 2017)

ozzy1955 said:


> We are toying with Spain next March/April,Carol is finding driving all the way through France and into Spain difficult now due to health problems, so looking at heading for Santander or Bilbao, any help with suggestions from anyone who has been, price guide also would help, 6.9mtr long motorhome.
> Thanks in anticipation


Pop in Richard and we will have a chat.


----------



## Morphology (Dec 10, 2017)

I did the Santander return this year at the end of October. Same length van, though with a bike rack on the back.

£941 including 2-Berth cabin out, and 4-Berth on the way back. Just me travelling.

Morph


----------



## ozzy1955 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ffion said:


> That time of year it will be cold initially but warming up. We used to use the ferry to Santander, sometimes it was rough. Ok if you are a good sailer. 6.6 metre van costs around £390 then you have your cabin fees usually about £100 . No chance of a dog friendly cabin if you late book it. They are usually taken a year earlier.Ok for booking if you don't have one.
> I intend going down around that time but to France,now I'm a lone camper I do know the best Aires to visit having visited them as a couple.


Hi Ffion, Thanks for your info, sorry to hear your on your own now, I lost my wife 12 years ago and found it hard to start with, I've met a wonderfull lady whom I married 3 years ago and as luck had it she took to motorhoming, just she can't drive our van as she has no C1 on her licence and with her health probs we tend to stop every 2hrs or so so as to loosen up.
Good luck with your continuing trips.


----------



## ozzy1955 (Dec 10, 2017)

rockape said:


> Pop in Richard and we will have a chat.


Hi mate might try and look in 2mz as I thought we came back 2mz but got back tonight.


----------



## rockape (Dec 10, 2017)

ozzy1955 said:


> Hi mate might try and look in 2mz as I thought we came back 2mz but got back tonight.


Sorry Richard, i will be in Bristol early for most of the day, catch up this week sometime.


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 11, 2017)

ozzy1955 said:


> Hi Ffion, Thanks for your info, sorry to hear your on your own now, I lost my wife 12 years ago and found it hard to start with, I've met a wonderfull lady whom I married 3 years ago and as luck had it she took to motorhoming, just she can't drive our van as she has no C1 on her licence and with her health probs we tend to stop every 2hrs or so so as to loosen up.
> Good luck with your continuing trips.


Thanks for that.

Glad to hear you've found a companion to share your adventures,it's hard finding someone that shares this passion. I think mine will come along one day. Until then I'll keep trucking , on my own.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 11, 2017)

Ffion said:


> That time of year it will be cold initially but warming up. We used to use the ferry to Santander, sometimes it was rough. Ok if you are a good sailer. 6.6 metre van costs around £390 then you have your cabin fees usually about £100 . No chance of a dog friendly cabin if you late book it. They are usually taken a year earlier.Ok for booking if you don't have one.
> I intend going down around that time but to France,now I'm a lone camper I do know the best Aires to visit having visited them as a couple.



How far south do you plan to travel in France? 

I shall be on the Cote d'Azur ...


----------



## billyhilly (Dec 29, 2017)

*First timer to Spain*



Ffion said:


> That time of year it will be cold initially but warming up. We used to use the ferry to Santander, sometimes it was rough. Ok if you are a good sailer. 6.6 metre van costs around £390 then you have your cabin fees usually about £100 . No chance of a dog friendly cabin if you late book it. They are usually taken a year earlier.Ok for booking if you don't have one.
> I intend going down around that time but to France,now I'm a lone camper I do know the best Aires to visit having visited them as a couple.



Hello Ffion and to the rest off you guys & girls  me and my good lady are looking at going over to Spain ( traveling through France via the shuttle train to Calais around about march 2018 . We are new to this never drove abroad before but I am a hgv truck driver in the Uk   From what I have read up to yet seems the safest and  fastest route ( but not necessarily the shortest route)  avoiding mountain steep climbs in winter over the Pyrenees and poor roads  would be to travel through France down the west side Atlantic coast side past Rouen then towards Le Mans then Bordeaux then cross the boarder near Biarritz . Was wondering if you have any thoughts on this route or advice. And tips for good safe stopovers at Aires sites . We have a long 30 foot motorhome tag axle  so don't want to go into small narrow streets or difficult access Sites  any advice would be appreciated thank you


----------



## billyhilly (Dec 29, 2017)

Ffion said:


> That time of year it will be cold initially but warming up. We used to use the ferry to Santander, sometimes it was rough. Ok if you are a good sailer. 6.6 metre van costs around £390 then you have your cabin fees usually about £100 . No chance of a dog friendly cabin if you late book it. They are usually taken a year earlier.Ok for booking if you don't have one.
> I intend going down around that time but to France,now I'm a lone camper I do know the best Aires to visit having visited them as a couple.


Hello Ffion  yes I would like to reiterate the comments ozzie1955  said. My condolences to you mate on your loss .  I also have been there too I am a widower. My wife passed away 10 years ago  and I also struggled for a while .  I haven't remarried but am with a wonderful lady too that loves the motorhome camping game and we would like to try our hand at European travel ,France and Spain  to start off with anyway  All the best too you  good buddy


----------



## peter palance (Dec 29, 2017)

*please keep us informed thanks*



ozzy1955 said:


> We are toying with Spain next March/April,Carol is finding driving all the way through France and into Spain difficult now due to health problems, so looking at heading for Santander or Bilbao, any help with suggestions from anyone who has been, price guide also would help, 6.9mtr long motorhome.
> Thanks in anticipation



 as we, that is my wife and i are thinking about sept or oct 2018 many thanks  toot sweet for now best wishes pj and co xxx


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 29, 2017)

the block booking by the two big clubs take all the pet cabins on offer which is why you sometimes get one as a late release they operate the same as a voyage member all guests get a 10% discount and the member gets a bonus i’m sure their deal is even better % the ten% discount should pay your membership fee,


----------

